

Khan Academy: A global teacher of 1,516 lessons and counting - Mgreen
http://www.physorg.com/news196868176.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
These are a fantastic resource (I've actually up-voted the submission), and
everyone should know about them, but do we have to see them here so often?

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/Khan+academy?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1459869>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1415147>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1351584>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1177230>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=995830>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=993632>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=898167>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=892222>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=733383>

------
MusicTrainer
I agree that higher education is the next wave. I am doing kinda the same
thing as this math teacher but with music. <http://www.MusicTrainer.com> . I
should be "officially" launching soon. Please let me know what you think. I
read hackernews everyday and value the opinions of the community here.

~~~
stewars
The site looks like it will be a great resource especially for young people
learning. Just curious why are you disallowing anyone under 18 from using it?

~~~
spicyj
Is that right? I don't see any mention of age on the site and the first video
I clicked started without problem for me.

~~~
stewars
I was looking at the terms of service here:
<http://www.MusicTrainer.com/lgl/tos/>

"ALL PERSONS UNDER THE AGE OF 18 ARE DENIED ACCESS TO THIS WEBSITE. IF YOU ARE
UNDER 18 YEARS OF AGE, IT IS UNLAWFUL FOR YOU TO VISIT, READ, OR INTERACT WITH
THIS WEBSITE OR ITS CONTENTS IN ANY MANNER. THIS WEBSITE SPECIFICALLY DENIES
ACCESS TO ANY INDIVIDUAL THAT IS COVERED BY THE CHILD ONLINE PRIVACY ACT
(COPA) OF 1998."

~~~
spicyj
I thought COPPA (Children's Online Privacy _Protection_ Act) only applied to
people under 13, and only when accounts are created.

------
chime
I finished my undergrad 6 years ago and want to get into a PhD program in a
year or two. I expect my research will pertain to DSP and involve FFT/DFT on a
regular basis. To brush up on my math (PreCalc, Calculus, Linear Algebra etc),
I've been watching Khan's videos nightly. I must say his videos are a great
way to recollect what you've already understood once but forgotten now.

I wish there was a way to speed them up though. I've thought about downloading
the mp4s from YouTube and playing them locally at high-speed with VLC.

~~~
amh
It would be cool if he offered all the courses as a single download via
torrent or perhaps a mail-order DVD.

~~~
bluesmoon
I think that would detract from his primary focus, which is teaching the
subject. If he had to spend time maintaining a server, managing accounts and
sending out DVDs in the mail, there won't be much time left for teaching. If
he had to hire someone to do it for him, he couldn't offer the service for
free any more.

~~~
kragen
You know, it doesn't take that much time to upload a torrent of some MP4s to
The Pirate Bay or LegalTorrents or whatever.

------
sandGorgon
They also have an open-source code repository for some web applications that
they are trying to build.

<http://code.google.com/p/khanacademy/>

I daresay that they could use technical help from all the web/javascript gurus
out there.

~~~
pstuart
I was hoping that this would be an effort to transition the content from video
to smart html5 markup. The lessons themselves are obviously valuable, but it
would be nice to have it done w/ text, JS animation and optional audio.

